# Thermometer



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi I am looking to get a steaming thermometer. Does anyone have any recommendations really brands to look for, or to avoid?! Thanks


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

My personal opinion is to avoid a thermometer at all and if you really want something to help on temperature go with a temp tag which you can get from glenn via the forum, not sure of cost though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

+1 for the temp tags. Glenn's your man. I think BB stock them too if that's any easier. I bought some from BB on the forum day.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Seen these. How long do they last?!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've had the same one on my milk jug since Sept 2013 and it shows no sign of moving.

I have heard you can put them in the dishwasher but I've never risked it.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

3-6 months. Very snazzy, but what is wrong with the thermometer?!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Gets in the way in a small to medium sized jug.

Temp tags are great. If you can learn to steam to temp without even better. Steam some milk til

you just can't touch the jug. Stop and taste. Shouldn't scold should be sweet to the taste....


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Theres a lag on a thermometer and as a result you can overheat the milk. The rule of thumb to follow is when the jug is too hot to comfortably touch it's ready but you can go up to 2-3 seconds past that point without scalding the milk. See the temp tags as a way to train yourself to get to know how hot the milk should be, you wouldn't even need them over time. That said though plenty of very capable people on here still use them.



ajh101 said:


> 3-6 months. Very snazzy, but what is wrong with the thermometer?!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Once the tag turns, how long would I have to stop the steam?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Straight away. You can see it start to turn about 3 secs before it goes fully. There are also different tags for full fat and semi skimmed.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

NOT sure but I think GLENN posted that he was ceasing selling Temp Tags.?????

Glenn says: TempTags still for sale direct but I prefer to point people towards my wholesale distributors where possible


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Steam some milk till
> 
> you just can't touch the jug. Stop and taste. Shouldn't scold should be sweet to the taste....


I do this and means I turn off the steam just before the temp tag changes so it works well.

If I was to get temp tags again would get the soya ones as they change at slightly lower temp (58degC?)


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've used a Motta thermometer for the last few years and not had to replace it, gets my recommendation (for what it's worth lol)

Ian


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

kikapu said:


> I do this and means I turn off the steam just before the temp tag changes so it works well.
> 
> If I was to get temp tags again would get the soya ones as they change at slightly lower temp (58degC?)


+1 on this , found exactly the same.

These days I go by feel alone (and sound to a certain degree)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've noticed that cream supplies also sell them

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/temptag-pack-of-12-tags/prod_7260.html?category=449


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

One thing I forgot to mention previously and possibly interest the wider forum population as well is that the Sage guys at LCF said they will be releasing a milk jug with a built in thermometer scale...he couldn't really explain it very well (why not, I don't know.. anyway) but I got the idea would be ingrained into the side of the jug wall similar to a spirit level and will be available to buy as an accessory from their web site some time soon. Could also be an option.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Big O said:


> One thing I forgot to mention previously and possibly interest the wider forum population as well is that the Sage guys at LCF said they will be releasing a milk jug with a built in thermometer scale...he couldn't really explain it very well (why not, I don't know.. anyway) but I got the idea would be ingrained into the side of the jug wall similar to a spirit level and will be available to buy as an accessory from their web site some time soon. Could also be an option.


I've seen something similar to this but can't find a link now

I can't help but think that the price this would probably cost might outweigh it's use after a period of time .

once you have an idea of the temp your aiming for by using your hand and tasting the milk , then it may become a very expensive milk jug to own .....


----------



## Big O (Feb 25, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> I've seen something similar to this but can't find a link now
> 
> I can't help but think that the price this would probably cost might outweigh it's use after a period of time .
> 
> once you have an idea of the temp your aiming for by using your hand and tasting the milk , then it may become a very expensive milk jug to own .....


Absolutely agree since it will be branded with the Sage logo at the bottom...

My method of holding the rim of the jug and feeling the temp with the back of my pinky at the bottom, works each time! I started with a dial and it just got in the way since texturing the milk is more important than getting the exact temp for me:good:


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like a good learning tool, like an espro tamper. After a couple of weeks you might want a brilliant motta teflon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glevum your addicted......


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Defo seen those jugs before too bootsy


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The jugs with the thermometer built in are from some Aussie company and as I remember were stupidly expensive as in you could get a 350 ml, a 500 ml and a 750 ml teflon Motta for the same price so I'd guess that Sage have licensed these for mass production.


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

I only use a thermometer every so often to check continuity.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just use the sensitive thermometers attached to yor hands - they're called fingers.

Clasp jug lightly around the side, with pinky on the bottom.

You'll overheat the milk once, drop the jug, then never overheat again !


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

espressotechno said:


> fingers


+1. The best thermometers you'll ever use.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

TempTag store *here*


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

+1 for Temptags from me. Feels like a thermometer just gets in the way and I never heat the milk quite enough if I judge by hand. Maybe I'm just too soft after a career behind a desk, or I've got a low pain threshold?  Either way, Temptags are a good training aid to learn what "good" feels like IMHO.


----------



## Atilla (Mar 31, 2014)

Until this thread, I hadn't ever come across a TempTag. It's a great idea!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

The jug I remember with the thermometer built in is the Latte Pro - was horrendously expensive and not available in smaller sizes.

I was given a handful of these at the WBC in London way back in 2010. Still working fine and have a couple of spares for when I need to change them. They're expensive though.


----------

